
The full list of 600 free online courses from 190 universities - devy
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/190-universities-just-launched-600-free-online-courses-heres-the-full-list-3d9ad7895f57
======
felix_nagaand
How many of these courses: Do not require signing up? Either have no videos or
equivalent texts for every video? Are self paced?

------
Rulc
Is this only US based or wordlwide?

